# kenmore washing machine



## archbarb (Jul 22, 2009)

My wife called me today and said the spin cycle wasn't working on the washing machine. She said It was making an awful racket when the spin cycle started. When I got home I put it in the spin cycle and it did pump out the water, but it was making a very loud noise. I stopped it, and tilted it to the wall and started it again. It looks like the motor is turning, not sure what else it may be. Its a Kenmore model # 110.20772990. Its probably close to ten years old. Maybe worn out. There are five people in our household and it is used often. Any help in what to look at would be great.

Thanks,
Archie


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 23, 2009)

All Sears Kenmore washers or dryers with model numbers starting with 106 and 110 were made for Sears by Whirlpool.

Here's a web page from a fellow I've known for years who's an appliance repair technician by day, and a crime fighting superhero by night:

http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html

Well, the standard things that can cause a lot of problems in any washer are clothes getting in between the inner wash tub and the outer drain tub.  Any item of clothing that goes over top of the inner tub and gets in between the two tubs can prevent the washer from achieving a proper spin speed and make a lot of noise too.

And, if clothing does get between the two tubs, then it's very possible that it can get drawn in to the washer's water pump.

So, the first thing to do would be to remove the front panel on the machine and look for anything in the transluscent plastic body of the washer's water pump.  If you can't use a small inspection mirror and flashlight to see if there's anything between the inner (perforated) wash tub and the outer drain tub, you'll need to lift the top of the machine (washers are normally hinged at the back so that you can raise the top), and look between the two tubs for anything that may have gotten between them.

And, when you have the front cover of the machine off and it's not operating, check to see if the motor is particularily hot.  An excessively hot motor is an indication that the motor has to overcome excessive resistance in the machine to make it run; another indication of clothing caught between the two drums.

http://www.applianceaid.com/beltwasher.html

PS:  "Inglis" is a name that's probably unknown to most Americans.  Whirlpool washers and dryers are sold in Canada under the name "Inglis".  So, a Canadian Inglis washer or dryer is identical to an American "Whirlpool" washer or dryer.  Kenmore, on the other hand, is sold by Sears in both Canada and the US, and most of the time, Kenmore is made by Whirlpool.  I don't think you can buy Whirlpool appliances in Canada, only Inglis.
     It's a similar story with "Speed Queen" in Canada and "Amana" in the US.  Amana sells washers and dryers under the name "Speed Queen" in Canada.
     Presumably, both Amana and Whirlpool have Canadian subsidiaries (Speed Queen and Inglis, respectively) to market their products in Canada.


----------



## archbarb (Aug 1, 2009)

Ended up being coupling from motor to gear box. Spent $19.00 for new coupling. Works great. Sure beats having to by new machine.


----------



## bpinkbinkie (Aug 3, 2009)

That's why I love Kenmore appliances...you can get your own parts and fix it yourself at a very reasonable price.  Just remember to unplug the appliances first before fishing around!


----------

